

Controlling a Sprinkler System with an iPhone, Arduino, and Sinatra - kevincolyar
http://kevin.colyar.net/2011/07/controlling-a-sprinkler-system-with-an-iphone-arduino-sinatra/

======
kevincolyar
I've added a video demonstration if anyone is interested:

[http://kevin.colyar.net/2011/07/controlling-a-sprinkler-
syst...](http://kevin.colyar.net/2011/07/controlling-a-sprinkler-system-with-
an-iphone-arduino-sinatra/)

